

Gregory Chaitin: To a mathematical theory of evolution and biological creativity - loboman
http://www.umcs.maine.edu/~chaitin/darwin.pdf

======
p4bl0
Chaitin continuously impress me. The first thing I read from him was The
Limits of Mathematics[1] and since then I must say that I'm a huge fan of his
work.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1725936>

